# Airport & PPPoE settings



## svennis82 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi

I have a question regarding my Airport Express and how to set up a PPPoE connection.

Currently I have my Airport Express set up in bridge mode (not distributing IP adresses and selecting DHCP under the Internet tab in admin utility). My Airport settings on my Powerbook is set up to connect using PPPoE using my given login name and password. I can not see the Base station in Airport Admin Utility when using these settings, I would have to select a new location from the Apple menu to see it and make condigurations.

What I want is to have the Airport Express connect to my ISP using a PPPoE connection and not my Powerbook. I know there is a 'Connect using PPPoE' option in Airport admin util, letting me input account name and password. If I select this setting instead of DHCP, enable distribution of IP addresses and configure my Airport card to NOT connect using PPPoE, I will see my base station in the Airport admin util with the IP address of 10.0.1.1 (or similar) and my computer will have x.x.x.2. Next to the Airport icon in the menubar, a scrolling message will say 'Looking for PPPoE host' without anything happen. I am sure my account name and password is correct as they've both worked when using my Powerbook to connect to PPPoE

How can I get my Airport Express to handle all the PPPoE stuff without using bridge mode? 

(My Nintendo DS will not connect unless its been distributed an IP address cause there's no options of inputing a PPPoE user name and password)


----------



## gsahli (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't think you've given us all the information about your network.
The normal function of a router is to:
1) do the PPPoE authentication for the local network, so no computer will have to do it.
2) give local IP addresses to computers in the local network
3) route traffic back and forth from ISP to computers, making the router look like just one computer to the outside world, but sending stuff to many computers on the inside.

You said the Express is in bridge mode - that would mean there's a router that needs to be set up to do the PPPoE, so no cumputer needs to.


----------



## svennis82 (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok, my current settings are the following:

AIRPORT CARD
System preferences -> Network -> Airport:
TCP/IP Tab:
Configure IPv4: Using PPP
IP Address: 222.68.136.151
Subnet Mask: (Blank)
Router: 24.24.24.24
DNS Servers: (Blank)
Search Domains: (Blank)

PPPoE Tab:
Connect Using PPPoE: Checked
Service Provider: (Blank)
Account Name: (My username)
Password: (My password)
PPPoE Service Name: CTC
Save Password: Checked

AIRPORT EXPRESS ADMIN UTILITY:
(Base Station is NOT visible unless I change my Location so PPPoE is not used.)
When Base station is visible, its IP address is 169.254.214.194

Internet Tab:
Connect using: Ethernet
Configure: Using DHCP
IP Address: (Blank)
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.255
(The rest are blank)

Network Tab:
Distribute IP addresses: Unchecked
(Everything else is greyed out)

I suspect that by connecting this way, it is the client computer that has to input the username and password and not the Airport Express. I am able to connect to the Internet this way.

I have tried to change the settings to the following in hopes of making the Airport Express do the PPPoE connection.

AIRPORT CARD
System preferences -> Network -> Airport:
TCP/IP Tab:
Configure IPv4: Using DHCP
IP Address: 10.0.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Client ID: (Blank)
Router: 10.0.1.1
DNS Servers: (Blank)
Search Domains: (Blank)

PPPoE Tab:
Connect Using PPPoE: Unchecked
Rest is greyed out

AIRPORT EXPRESS ADMIN UTILITY:
(Base Station is visible, its IP address is 10.0.1.1)

Internet Tab:
Connect using: PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)
Account Name: My username
Service name: CTC
(Change Password button is used to type in my password)
Always stay connected: Unchecked
Automatically connect: Checked
Disconnect if Idle: Never

Configure TCP/IP Using PPPoe:
IP address: (N/A)
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Router address: (N/A)
DNS Servers: (Blank)
Domain name: (Blank)

Network Tab:
Distribute IP addresses: Checked
Share a single IP Address (Using DHCP and NAT): Use 10.0.1.1 addressing

I suspect that by connecting this way, it is the Airport Express that tries to connect to my ISP and not the client computer. I am NOT able to connect to the Internet this way. The message 'Looking for PPPoE host' just scrolls forever next to the Airport Icon. What is wrong?

I hope I have provided substantial information for you guys to help me! I am desperate as this would solve a lot of problems for me. Let me know if there is any more information needed to solve this problem.


----------



## gsahli (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the additional info.
I'm sorry, but it seems to me that your Airport Express isn't working correctly. Maybe someone else will come along with a more helpful response.


----------



## svennis82 (Apr 23, 2006)

bump, anyone having a similar setup as me?


----------



## gsahli (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm sorry we haven't been able to help so far.
One question, because I'm still not clear - there is no other router (the base station)? The way you first described it, it sounded like there was a base station and the Express was in bridge mode (which would require another router/base station).


----------



## aminde (Dec 17, 2007)

Anything new here? Or anyone with a good idea? I'm in china right now, and got the exact same problem.

Trying to get my Airport Express to handle all the PPPoE stuff, and get my iPhone online.


----------



## svennis82 (Dec 17, 2007)

Never worked this one out unfortunately, so cannot help you with a solution. I now have another Internet provider (not CTC), which works great so I think the problem is on the ISP side. Calling Chinese support is probably not an option, so my suggestion is to try and change ISP.


----------

